# Celeb Crush: Who is yours?



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably dating myself, but mine is: Rachel Welch.
View attachment 847


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

well before I found out she smoked like a chimney, it was Kate Beckinsale.

Currently, it is Amy Adams


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

emmanuelle chriqui from entourage


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine is Kristen Bell.
View attachment 540


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ricky Babalu said:


> Probably dating myself, but mine is: Rachel Welch.
> View attachment 847


Megan Fox


----------



## irishmyles003 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mila Kunis!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> emmanuelle chriqui from entourage


And she's in you don't mess with the zohan, she's so beautiful.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

brooklyn decker


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine is Rachel Weisz by a long shot.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

If she ain't tattooed...I ain't interested  brittanya O'Campo I f*@#in love you!! Haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Ill have to say Jennifer Aniston. I mean.. yeah.. no further comment.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Megan fox. And Kim kardashian.  amongst others!


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

"slimpirudude said:


> Megan fox. And Kim kardashian.  amongst others!


I just learned last week kim kardashian had a sex tape xD


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

The kim k and ray j tape...ha yeah I seen it once....or twice...ok a few haha


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Christina Milian










Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jewel but feeling Amy Adams as well.
View attachment 2144


----------



## Phateless (Sep 8, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel or Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

*Current Crush: Sofia Vergara*


----------

